# Jesus Calling and the PCA



## sastark (Feb 27, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've posted here, and it's also been a long time since I've blogged anything. Are you all aware of that the author of the wildly popular (though theologically dangerous) devotional book Jesus Calling is a member of the PCA and that her and her husband serve as missionaries through Mission to the World? I've blogged about it here: 

The Ruling Elder: Jesus Calling, from the PCA?


----------



## hammondjones (Feb 27, 2014)

Tentmakers, I guess.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2014)

I was surprised to hear this a few weeks ago.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 27, 2014)

I didn't realize they were PCA. Wow. Concerning.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 27, 2014)

I didn't realize they were PCA, but I had read that she went to Covenant. (BTW, good to see you back!)


----------



## Sylvanus (Feb 27, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> I didn't realize they were PCA, but I had read that she went to Covenant. (BTW, good to see you back!)



Saw a review of the book on Aquila Report today, and began reading other blogs about it. Saw that she attended Covenant as well (from Challies): Jesus Calling | Challies Dot Com

I am surprised to hear that she is a member of the PCA however.


----------



## sastark (Feb 28, 2014)

She attended Covenant Seminary, and had previously studied at L'Abri.

I found Tim Challies review to be excellent.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 28, 2014)

Hasn't this book been out ten years? If so it is weird that it is now just taken off.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 28, 2014)

When I look back at my charismatic days I think the term "sanctified discontent" applies. The bible is never enough, church is never enough, nothing is ever enough, we always need more. We are always driven to be begging God for more more more, especially gifts and manifestations of the Holy Spirit. Always sort of empty. Coming into Reformed theology was the first abiding rest I ever had, even though I was saved earlier. 

The Greek word used for innermost being when Jesus is talking about where rivers of living waters are supposed to be flowing- John 7:38- _koilias_-, and their God is their belly- Phil 3:19 is the same- _koilia._ There is this place inside of us that people can turn into their God...or rivers can flow out of it. 

I fully agree with Lloyd Jones who writes about the very real presence and outpouring of the Holy Spirit. Edwards does as well, and many others. I have experienced it also on many occasions. But it beautifies the scripture, it increases hunger for scripture, it makes scripture more satisfying. So I have to say this lady is experiencing a counterfeit presence. If it was real she would love the bible more. 

It is all over, this warm enveloping experience thing that increases hunger for "the prophetic" at the expense of scripture. I had an old friend tell me to my face that the wise man brings out of his storehouse treasures old and new, and the bible is old treasure and these prophetic experiences are new treasure. Gag. Some people claim to be going up to the third heaven and meeting the patriarchs and prophets; at least this author isn't there ( yet).

I think if the cessationist section of the PCA was more open to what genuine experiences with the overwhelming presence of God are like, they could speak better to the counterfeits.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 23, 2014)

This topic is also being currently discussed here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/Jesus-calling-82724/


----------



## Cymro (Mar 24, 2014)

Once we leave the safety of scripture we are left to the dangers of self. One
wrote, that hell is a spiralling down the inner vortex of self. It is the word of
God that is quick and powerful. Christ calls through Isaiah,"Behold me, Behold 
Me," and the Spirit takes of the things of Christ and shows them to us. Faith
laying hold on the unseen invisible spiritual promises and content of the
living word, which always leads us to Christ. And The Lord Jesus emerges 
from the pages of holy writ, without forcing or resorting to fleshly indulgences.
Oh, how I love what I see in the mirror of God's word, but then faith will heighten 
into sight, "vision will perfect faith, love perfect the will, and we shall acquiesce and
Everlasting joy perfect our conscience."


----------



## Galilean (Mar 24, 2014)

Her stuff seems pretty way out there, a devotional manual on steroids. The fact that she went to Covenant I think is negligible -- seminaries cannot control what graduates do once they've left.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2014)

If I am not mistaken she and her husband are not active PCA missionaries and have not been for some years.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If I am not mistaken she and her husband are not active PCA missionaries and have not been for some years.



Does anyone else know if she or her husband are even currently active in the PCA? I mean just saying the person who authored this book was at one time a PCA missionary really doesn't mean much since false teachers arise everywhere. I really do not see much fire on this thread, just a lot of insinuation about the PCA based off a book published by a former missionary whose current status we know little about.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 24, 2014)

A Steve and Sarah Young are listed as missionaries to Australia on the Mission to the World website. Is this out of date? Is this a different Sarah Young? The picture on the prayer card looks similar to the author's picture.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2014)

Scott my understanding is that they are now, and have been for some time on "home assignment". That means that for any number of possible reasons the person is not an active missionary in the sense that is normally meant.


----------



## Edward (Mar 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Scott my understanding is that they are now, and have been for some time on "home assignment". That means that for any number of possible reasons the person is not an active missionary in the sense that is normally meant.



MTW appears to still be raising support for them - the link is active, although I stopped before actually making a contribution. I'm not sure that I understand what you mean by 'in the sense that it is normally meant'.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 24, 2014)

You're right, they are currently on the "home ministry assignment" list.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know what Presbytery they are/were apart of? Or even there home church?


----------



## SRoper (Mar 25, 2014)

According to the MTW site, their "home base" is Brentwood, TN. Probably Nashville Presbytery.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 25, 2014)

Somebody I know slightly (in a Dispensational denomination) encouraged me to read this book the other day. She was struggling with worry and fear but then God spoke to her through the book and she had a breakthrough. I kind of wanted to make a snarky comment along the lines of "too bad the promises of God in His word don't speak to you" but just prayed silently for her. 

It is everywhere. I don't think people even get it that the bible is supposed to be enough. In my early charismatic days a "word" was better than plain old scripture, and when God moved in a church service, by definition there were prophetic words. 

Time for another Reformation. I think American Charismatics are as far off as the RCC before Luther ever was.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 25, 2014)

> Time for another Reformation. I think American Charismatics are as far off as the RCC before Luther ever was.



There are many striking similarities between the structure of Charismatic and Roman Catholic theology (even if the expression can often, though not always, be different.)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2014)

Edward, MTW does not raise support for them or any missionaries. All of our missionaries and church planters in the PCA raise their own support. The mission boards provide logistical support, such as the donate now button on the web. But it is up to the individual to solicit funds directly from donors.


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The mission boards provide logistical support, such as the donate now button on the web. But it is up to the individual to solicit funds directly from donors.



Maybe they've changed it now. The money used to go to MTW which would take a percentage as an administrative fee, and hold the funds in an account for the missionary. Is the money now routed directly to the missionary? It this info no longer accurate? "Gifts and donations *made to MTW* and designated for MTW ministries are tax deductible. *This includes gifts for the support of missionaries*, special projects, or the home office." https://donations.mtw.org/images/mtw/FAQs_Privacy.PDF (emphasis supplied). MTW also used to coordinate iteneration as I recall. 

Or is the issue the term 'raise support' which needs to be defined to exclude providing publicity on the Web site, technical support, credit card processing, and networking links? Should I rather have said, 'MTW is providing support for their fundraising efforts'?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes of course the money goes to MTW. But MTW does not raise the money the missionaries do that. The way you stated it it left the impression that a denominational agency solicited funds and gave them to the missionary. I just wanted it to be clear that in the PCA the denomination does not directly fund its missionaries.


----------

